# cramps mid- cycle on clomid?



## angeldelight78 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hiya all

just wondered if many if you get bad cramps midcycle on clomid?

This is now my 4th cycle as some of you know and believe it or not in those mths ive never really had cramping but for some reason ive had cramps for few days along with the normal bloating i have, ive been very bloated for around 5 days now and its driving me mad, i cant sit down properly or cough without get pains    

I usually ovulate on cd17/18 but get earlier as each mth im on clomid along with my cycles/af so not sure whats going to happen this mth as no one never knows with clomid  

My temps have also been going down since finishing actually taking my clomid and have had a sharp dip in temps today, hoping they go back up tom, looks simular to the chart when i had really good mth/prog levels  

love 
Nicky xx


----------



## Boofy (Jan 16, 2008)

Hiya Nicky,

I had awful cramps last month before and during ovulation and also bloating and it carried on until AF arrived but no side effects so far this month, it's strange how different you can feel on these pills from month to month but if you are worried about it why don't you ring your surgery x


----------

